# My curb boy



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Everyone remember my found on the curb boy 4 days ago?, you think he looks alot better? I think hes gonna be ok. here he is day 1 :-(*








here he is day 4, what ya think? :lol:


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

He looks better! Can't see his tail fin that well? Is it healing up ok?


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

He's looking good, does he have a name yet?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks better but the pic is blurry.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

he looks great! name him curb!


----------



## twurlurmind (Oct 30, 2009)

call him kirby


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats cute! Kirby!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

aww he looks adorable


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree, Kirby is a cute name!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

He looks better and I like Kirby to. How is his tail doing?


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Kirby is it, I love that name. Yes his tail is all healed up, I will get a better pic tonight and post. He just is so happy swimming he never slows down. lol He already has the biggest bubble nest, I will take a pic of that too.:-D*


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats Awsome news! I am happy for you and him that he is doing so well.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thats great news! see what a great loving home can do


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That is an awesome name! I'm so glad to hear that he's doing better (although I somehow missed the first thread). He must be soooooo happy in his new home!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Kirby, I love It!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Kirby*

*Here is a recent pic of Kirby and his nest.:-D*








I don't think anymore of his tail is going to fall off, he looks 100% better than when I got him.:lol:
heres his bubble nest at the top.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Ahaha,
Kirby immediately popped into my head.
He does look better,
hows his fin going?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes lookin better!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Kirby is gorgeous, is he a veil or comb?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

ahh i cant see the picture


----------

